
Ask HN: What are you working on in lockdown? - ferros
Hi all,<p>Now that we’re in lockdown I’m planning to try and code&#x2F;produce something every day to be productive.<p>Curious to know what everyone else is working on outside of their normal work.
======
duxup
Trying to be productive at all.

Two kids at home and my wife and I both trying to work.

------
davidajackson
I'm continuing to improve CallStop. It's an app that takes 30 seconds to set
up and blocks 100% of spam calls on your phone. Kind of like Superhuman for
your phone number. Here's an app store link:

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/callstop-call-
manager/id145589...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/callstop-call-
manager/id1455892856)

Would love any feedback on it.

------
harrisreynolds
I am continuing to improve Webase [1] which is a no-code platform I've been
working on. The next release coming out in April will have a new view editor
that allows users to create custom views in their apps.

The goal with Webase is to have a platform as good as Webflow for creating UIs
and as good as Airtable for easily creating data models... in one single tool.

[1] [https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

------
akg_67
I am not in lockdown. But a lot of public services and schools are closed.
Also, no friends get together and parties, and significantly reduced hangout.
I am making use of my local university library to study and research Text
Mining.

With the prevalence of discussions around Coronavirus online, we will have
large corpus for text analysis, for example, hysteria, treatment, symptoms,
timeline of public reaction etc.

------
fastest963
I've been working on rewriting our internal deployment system and plan to open
source it once the rewrite is finished. Part of the rewrite is decoupling it
from our internal libraries and from our internal architecture so it is more
generic. It's been fun to work on in the spare time, but it's been months now
and I can't wait to finish.

~~~
stephenr
Nice. Can you give any high level details? Language? Methodology? Unique/rare
features?

------
DrNuke
April will be my time to put out some notes about materials informatics for
nuclear and outer space metals.

------
sethammons
My reef aquarium, novice banjo, getting the yard ready for spring, helping
more with the kid's school work, and learning more about investing. Oh, and
playing through a video game (very rarely done for me). I consider each of
these as various levels of productive.

------
movedx
I'm not self-isolating or locking down, per say, but I am working a lot more
from my own office. As a result I've been able to apply a lot of works to my
cyberpunk hacking simulator game. I'm hoping to have an alpha out there in a
month or two.

------
stevavoliajvar
Finally setting up selfhosted stuff, have one rpi and one old laptop. Gonna
setup some backup services on them and also will try out mycoft.ai.

Also taking course on machine learning by andrew ng, so far so good :)

And getting back to some old projects and ideas.

------
TaylorGood
Personal care DTC; handsyhealth.com - wipes are next :)

Beneath the surface, it was a personal challenge to conceptualize, create,
launch a brand, configure Shopify, get sales all in under two weeks. So far so
good.

~~~
emperorCantCode
I'm not trying to be rude I'm just offering feedback. Brace yourself. I went
to the site and couldn't instantly figure out what handsy is. I tried for
about 10-15 seconds. ...something about alcohol. eh, I don't care. and then
gave up. Still don't know. I think you should make it more clear what it is.

------
jvanveen
Working on an open-source privacy-friendly video calling solution:
[https://github.com/garage11/ca11](https://github.com/garage11/ca11)

------
2rsf
I'm working as usual, but from home, so no time for outside gigs

~~~
slipwalker
same here...

------
igolden
I built a little greenhouse, and working on a chicken coop. Trying to spend
more time outside in the garden. It's a good "social distance" escape

------
certera
Continuing to improve Certera, PKI for Let's Encrypt.

[https://docs.certera.io](https://docs.certera.io)

------
WalterSear
A decentralized personal information manager, encrypted against your ethereum
wallet, synched to all your devices and anonymously cloud hosted via ipfs.

~~~
noman-land
Wow this is basically exactly what I've been wanting to work on. Got anything
to share? Would love to contribute.

~~~
WalterSear
This is the culmination of about a decade of iteration by a single person, so
that may be a sort of be-careful-what-you-wish-for question :)

I'd love to talk more about it - let's set up a time to chat:
jon@catchthinkdo.com

------
sloaken
First day of isolation - slept late. Working on goals so I do not waste the
time. Reading hacker news. OMG this is going to take work.

------
troydavis
Learning the basics of hand-built ceramics. Bought 10# of clay and a few
tools. YouTube has endless tutorials and demos.

------
stephenr
I’ve worked from home for the vast majority of the last decade so this does
not really change anything for me.

------
facorreia
I've been working on my regular job since I can commit code from home.

------
verdverm
[https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof](https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof)

A Polyglot Code Generation Framework for Cuelang

[https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org)

